# Want to Buy A Hanging Bike Scale?



## Vffr1 (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't seem to find a bike/parts scale (high qaulity nice one) to hang in my gargage.

Can anyone point me in the direction of where I can veiw/purchase one? I tried ebay with know luck. I'd like to get one the will measure up to 1/10 of a pound.

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Vffr1 said:


> I can't seem to find a bike/parts scale (high qaulity nice one) to hang in my gargage.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of where I can veiw/purchase one? I tried ebay with know luck. I'd like to get one the will measure up to 1/10 of a pound.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a fish scale? Check with a well stocked sporting goods/outdoor store


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here it is, the best thing since sliced bread.

<img src="https://www.mtbr.com/spotlight/feedbacksports/small/IMG_0775.jpg">

https://www.mtbr.com/spotlight/feedbacksports/

It's $60 and it it's deadly accurate.

fc


----------



## Vffr1 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thanks for the the help guys!*



francois said:


> Here it is, the best thing since sliced bread.


Francois, 

I've just placed my order, thanks for the great information!

Michael


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

My method: 
1. stand on digital scale while holding bike
2. take note of reading on digital scale, call this B+W
3. put bike down, stand on scale and take note of reading...call this W.
4. B+W-W=B is the bicycle weight
5. Here's the most important part: if W is very large....large enough to cause consternation.....disregard B, pedal faster, and eat less.


----------



## Vffr1 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Scale is here!*

Received my new scale today, I really like it, tested in on a set of Kyrium SL's that should come in at 1600 grams, this scale wieghed them at 1660 so it may be a few grams off here and there, no big deal to me. 

I wanted to weigh bikes, if it wieghed small parts accurately that would ge a plus, and yes I removed the skewers!

Michael


----------



## torquecal (Nov 9, 2002)

One of the things I do for a living is calibrate scales. Even though you're new scale says the K's are 1660 vs the advertised weight of 1600, it could very well be perfectly accurate. Chances are it's a lot more accurate right now than the manufacturer's advertised weight for the wheels.

Problem is, over the long run you'll never be able to tell if your scale is perfect or not (at least down to the gram) unless you've got standard weights to compare it to. Laboratory grade standard weights aren't cheap, so they aren't a realistic option for most folks. 

Most digital scales have an auto calibrate function in which you can zero it with no mass applied and then put max (or near max) mass on it and plug in the weight value it should be displaying. If you can't afford standard weights and still want to keep your scale accurate in the future.... find something now (while it's new) that weighs something near max value for the scale. It should be something you can keep in non-rusting storage and only take out when you need to check your scale. Weigh it now and write down the value, then put it in safe storage. In six months or a year, bring that test weight out and check out your reading, if it differs, re-enter the calibration mode of your scale and adjust it.


Note: this isn't going to guarantee your scale is accurate within +/-1 gram, but it will help ensure it stays as accurate as when you bought it.

Key points are:

select a test weight (mass) you can store so that it won't be bumped or abraided and won't rust

select a test weight that's close to max for the scale you're using






Vffr1 said:


> Received my new scale today, I really like it, tested in on a set of Kyrium SL's that should come in at 1600 grams, this scale wieghed them at 1660 so it may be a few grams off here and there, no big deal to me.
> 
> I wanted to weigh bikes, if it wieghed small parts accurately that would ge a plus, and yes I removed the skewers!
> 
> Michael


----------



## Vffr1 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thanks for the advice....*

Torquecal, 

Great stuff, thanks for the information, I'll give that a try.

Michael


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

My scale will here tomorrow!!!!


----------



## 2melow (Aug 27, 2002)

*Very nice scale*



torquecal said:


> One of the things I do for a living is calibrate scales. Even though you're new scale says the K's are 1660 vs the advertised weight of 1600, it could very well be perfectly accurate. Chances are it's a lot more accurate right now than the manufacturer's advertised weight for the wheels.


The scale is deadly accurate as Francis says. My Ksyriums are a bit haevier than advertised as well. I have a pair of the first year Shimano DA 7700 wheels w/Salsa tubes and Spacialized 26mm tires (my winter setup) I'm riding now . When I mounted the Ksyriums/Salsa Tubes/Michelin Pro Race tires I weighed the setup of both and saved 350 grams with the Mavic setup. 

I did notice the scales is accurate to 10 grams - for instance the Michelin tires I weighed on our postal scale at work weigh 244 and 243 grams. On the Alpine scale they weigh 240 grams. It isn't accurate to the gram, but it designed to be more of a scale to weigh heavier items. Close enough for government work.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Hardly any part or frame you find will weigh just what the mfg claims for it, though some will get pretty close. Actual weights almost always end up being higher than the advertised weight, (hmm...wonder why that is?) 

I figure if an item comes within 5% or so of it advertised weigh, it's OK. That takes into account the slight variances in materials and mfg'ing.

I just weighed an FSA K-Force Lite 27.2 x 250mm carbon seatpost that's specced for 185 gm. On the scale at a local Staples store it weighs 181.4 gm, so it looks like at least for those posts, FSA advertises them very close to actual.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Another expensive toy*

Just ordered one of those scales today to go with my MyWeigh digital gram scale. I am sure Mastercard must think I am a major drug dealer now. . . .


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Coolhand said:


> I am sure Mastercard must think I am a major drug dealer now. . . .


Damn! There goes my EPO supply. Guess I'll have to call Dr. Ferrari...


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

*funny memory*

When I was a freshman in Physics class, we were using these lab digital gram scales and I asked the TA how much they cost. She asked me why I wanted one, and said "Uh (awkward pause)...for weighing bike parts and stuff," which was my real intent, but paused before saying it because I thought it was a nerdy reason (in a Physics lab, no less.)

All I got in reply was an odd stare and "maybe you should get back to your work." Not until later did I realize what people my age tend to use them for.


----------

